# If you live in Wisconsin



## l0venpeace-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

check out this site:

http://banthebanwisconsin.wordpress.com/

Do your part!

It's a good model for cigar activists in other states. The website is very well put together. I especially like his smoker hater of the week feature.


----------

